# Anyone going to the Barista training day @ Bella Barista on 10th/11th May?



## 2ShotCoffee (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi All,

Just wondering if anyone is going to the above at all? I'm booked on the Thursday one (10th).

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/proddetail.asp?prod=barista-training-fullday-10thMay


----------

